# Homemade aluminum hatches?



## vahunter (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm curious who has made strictly aluminum hatches. My boat has no wood (except transom) and no carpet. I would buy the plastic ones but they're expensive and I'm doing it on a budget. I'd also like to stick with aluminum for a cleaner look. I know they sell them but I work in a machine shop and have no problem getting materials. I have a couple friends that can tig weld so that shouldn't be a problem either.

Who has made their own or has had them made? Can I see pics? I'm only considering doing it because sometimes things are just better to buy.

Thanks,
Buddy


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll be following this one!! I'm planning an all aluminum floor and small deck with storage hatches.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 8, 2012)

The hatch on my tin was made by the previous owner & it is made out of aluminm, he was a tinner. When I get the boat uncovered I will take some pictures for you. Mine is carpeted but it's just glued to the top and mot rapped like the guys with the plywood hatch lid do.


----------



## vahunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey Bugpac, did you have that lid made? Probably the only equipment I don't have access to is a break. Is that what was use for the edges?


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 8, 2012)

ya it was made via a accu brake. Surely someone local has one, and a good brake man can go to town on it, cost shouldn't be that high.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 8, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> ya it was made via a accu brake. Surely someone local has one, and a good brake man can go to town on it, cost shouldn't be that high.


I run an accupress and work. Company just bought it early this year, sure beats the old one. Im a sheetmetal worker and Id charge 60 bucks to make that possibly 100 if you get into welding the corners. Of course, price would drop per unit if it were more than one.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 8, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > ya it was made via a accu brake. Surely someone local has one, and a good brake man can go to town on it, cost shouldn't be that high.
> ...



The 4 hatches I had remade, took about 2 hrs to sheer and bend and .5 to setup machine, 2 were 84" x13" about and 2- 30" x 13", sheering and bending was about 150.00 for all 4. I supplied materials. That single hatch I posted could be sheered and bent via accu sheer/brake in less than 20 minutes I recon.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is the one I made.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's the one that is on mine




The corners are welded



The lip for the door in my case appears to me made as part of the floor



The white trim only purpose is to cover the edge of the carpet as far as I can tell


----------



## scedistofisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey gramps. I like that hatch! How thick is the aluminum that you used?


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 12, 2012)

what part of hampton roads? if hampton i might be able to help you with the brake. i will check tonight. nice cat


----------



## vahunter (Jul 13, 2012)

Turns out we have a sheet metal brake at work!!! Looks like I might have to play with it


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 13, 2012)

scedistofisher said:


> Hey gramps. I like that hatch! How thick is the aluminum that you used?



it .128 in


----------

